# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Removing Load Bearing Wall

## johnstonfencing

Hello All, 
Just like m6sports thread I too am removing a load bearing wall to open up our kitchen area and was hoping for some advice with regards to temporary supporting the three areas of the roof that the struts are supporting while I remove them to put the beam in place. 
I was thinking along the lines of acro props from the floor, through ceiling to the underneath of the under-purlins to provide support while struts are removed, beam put in place and then struts re-installed onto beam.
Any feedback appreciated or further suggestions/advice. 
Pics below show where the beam is going and how much wall will be removed below.

----------


## Bloss

I wouldn't be doing it how you are suggesting. Easiest by far IMO is to place the new beam (make sure it is correct size & specs - length as well as thickness & width - this is not a DIY decision or job unless very experienced), fix it to rafters then install and fix new struts adjacent to existing ones - of equivalent size and strength and fixed to the same positions (angle will be slightly different). Then remove existing struts - no need for acro props etc. But others might have a different view. I'd run the beam over to the double studs next to the door and to the outside wall at the the end.

----------


## Bedford

The strutting beam will support the roof load, but I think you need a hanging beam aswell to support the ceiling joists, notice they're joined over the wall your removing. :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

> The strutting beam will support the roof load, but I think you need a hanging beam aswell to support the ceiling joists, notice they're joined over the wall your removing.

  The same function can be performed by the single beam - properly sized and placed - the joists seem to have significant overlap and can be tied to the beam (each must be!). I should have said that in my first post   :Redface:  - thanks for the  catch Bedford!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Pulse

Don't want to put a lintel in your wall instead? You need a combined strutting/hanging beam, the tables are in AS 1684. You are replacing a small amount of bracing too, be sure to replace that somewhere else. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## Bedford

That's interesting to know that you can use a single beam for both, I didn't know that, but when you think about it, there is no reason why not if its big enough. :Smilie:

----------


## johnstonfencing

Thanks for all the replies! 
After reading some of your thoughts/suggestions we have re-addressed how we will tackle this. We will move the beam over towards the right of the initial picture by about 150-200mm which can be seen in the first new pic below. Our initial reservations about doing this was due to the end of the beam on the far wall being slightly over the double doors.  To get around this the plan is to put a new, appropriate sized, lintel above the doors as shown in the second pic, supported by double studs either end shown as yellow lines. The third pic is just to show the rough line of the beam from below the ceiling and the wall it will be sitting on, again with double studs shown in yellow. 
As you've said the above will save us from having to stuff around with temporary props etc and can just install new struts then remove the old. 
Hope that all makes sense and again welcome more feedback or advice. 
Cheers

----------


## Bloss

That should work - as always even with pics hard to give accurate advice without onsite inspection. You no doubt realise this is work that requires approval - anywhere in Oz.  :2thumbsup:

----------

